# Good price on toolcat?



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Been looking to maybe purchase a toolcat 5600 for plowing and light summer work. Sweeping, hauling dirt, moving mulch. Dealer found me a 2004 for $21,900. Has about 2500 hours. Detailed, replace seat and fix leaking wheel cylinder. Is this a fair price or not? Looking for opinions. Thanks all


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been watching TC's for awhile now..... that doesn't seem to be out of line. But I have seen them sell for $23,000 plus or minus a little bit, with under a thousand hours.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is fair but you could probably do better.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you checked out ebay, here's one for ya http://cgi.ebay.com/Bobcat-TOOLCAT-...153?pt=Skid_Steel_Loaders&hash=item3a64ea2301


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought my toolcat its a 2005 with a set of forks with a liitle over 700 hours on it and i paid 24,000 for it. That was back in 2008


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a lot of hours for the price.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

It was the cheapest one around when i was looking


----------

